# Cleaning diamond cut alloys



## Jordan93

Hi guys and girls, just a quick question, I've recently had my alloys diamond cut and unsure what to clean and protect then with, I will be ordering wheel woolies and was looking at bilberry wheel cleaner but read somewhere it's unsafe on machined/unprotected alloys?? :/ 

And once I had cleaned them I was looking at protecting them, once again I was looking at purchasing auto finesse mint rims wax, but doesn't state it's safe to use on machined wheels and had no reply from af personally  

I'm probably being silly but wanted opinions and to double check as the wheels wernt cheap and don't fancy using the wrong products!

All help and advise is greatly appreciated 

Jordan


----------



## rdoyle21

use Autoglym custom wheel cleaner. I use it on mine


----------



## james_19742000

I used to have some VW diamond cut alloys on a car a couple of years ago, I had the car for 3 years and loads of people used to moan about how they went manky after only a short period of time etc, but mine didnt, they were as good after 3 years as they were on teh day I collected the car brand new, it was just a case of regular cleaning using a half decent shampoo, but keeping them protected with a wax, I used Harly Wax at the time, but have no reason to doubt other waxes wouldnt be as good, then a weekly wash and that was it, job done, never had any problems with them.


----------



## Nally

Make sure you seal them diamond cutt blisters like crazy


----------



## JasonH20URF

I would get them sealed quick.... 

Then just use shampoooooo


----------



## great gonzo

I'm under the impression that diamond cut wheels are clear coated just the same as normal painted wheels, so treat them the same! The problems start if they get damaged then the mosture/wheel cleaner will attack the alloy which is more noticeable because there is no paint for it to bubble behind. So the answer in a nut shell is " don't curb them "


----------



## pharmed

Best wheel sealer?


----------



## great gonzo

pharmed said:


> Best wheel sealer?


Sooo many to pick from!
To name a few I have used which have all done a good job and lasted approx 12 weeks...... 
Opti seal
Poorboys wheel sealant
Dodo hybrid.

Most will recommend Gtech's C5 because it will last over 12 months. I have never really got on with there products so I can't recommend it myself.


----------



## isherdholi

diamond cut wheels are usually lacquered. Although not as tough as a powder coated finish, a lacquered diamond cut finish isn't quite as fragile as a bare/polished finished either.

I use whatever shampoo solution I have left after washing the bodywork to wash the diamond cut wheels on my M3 and that's usually strong enough to clean them without damaging the coating.

I would definitely stay away from harsh acidic cleaners at all cost. Using things like Bilberry should be ok if you're dealing with heavy soiling and need an extra edge


----------



## blackS2000

The biggest problem with diamond cut wheel's is that nobody has invented a lacquer that will stick properly too bare metal ! 
A small chip will let in water and dirt and lift the clearcoat which is why wheel's not looked after properly will corrode .
Gtechniq C5 will give a more dirt resistant finish and allow easy cleaning without the use of harsh chemical's .


----------



## ESS

Agree with the above, stone-chipped a few on my golf, moisture got in !! not good.
Used Bilberry diluted no probs though, and sealed with FK1000.
The RS's have been well sealed and clean up a breeze with a gentle power wash after being thoroughly soaked in foam / shampoo.
E


----------



## Dode

I use Planet polish wheel seal and shine, it seems to work well on my diamond cut alloys. They are only 4 months old to be fair but it keeps the brake dust of them for certain and a weekly wash with my usual shampoo keeps them looking good with good water beading evident.


----------



## Matty77

blackS2000 said:


> The biggest problem with diamond cut wheel's is that nobody has invented a lacquer that will stick properly too bare metal !
> A small chip will let in water and dirt and lift the clearcoat which is why wheel's not looked after properly will corrode .
> Gtechniq C5 will give a more dirt resistant finish and allow easy cleaning without the use of harsh chemical's .


You've just taught me something new, but the lacquer to bare metal problem does makes sense when you think about it. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## blackS2000

Matty77 said:


> You've just taught me something new, but the lacquer to bare metal problem does makes sense when you think about it. Cheers :thumb:


I was told ,a long time ago , by a prominent detailer on here ( not going to mention Kelly's name )Not to bother with diamond cutting when refurbing alloy's as it will not last .


----------



## Rundie

Shampoo will give you a little longer until they flake/blister, and they will (I've owned a couple of cars with them and they both ended up a mess)


----------



## Scotty Pro

I had some Dotz Shurikans on my GP, they were looked after from day one, but the laquer started to blemish after 6 months, they looked horrible as if the elements got between the laquer and the metal. Took them to get refurbed and the guy at SEM said they would have to strip them back to the metal and redo them. In the end I stuck em on Ebay. Diamond cuts are apparently pigs to keep looking nice..... and I would agree with that after what happened to mine.


----------



## nick3814

My Renaultsport Megane speedlines are diamond cut, don't believe they are clear coated and the respond great to AF mint rims, really good stuff.


----------



## blackS2000

Having said that the wife's new car has black wheel's with a massive diamond cut face that has been sealed (first day it came home) with Gyeon Rim so will see how that last's !


----------

